

Show HN: Algorithm for display of musical data tracks that keeps legibility - yoodit
https://www.utab.com/music/xui_PvqnTt3

======
yoodit
Linear data is displayed in the top most view and the the interpolated result
is displayed simulating a standard sheet paper on the bottom.

